# Whats the worst thing you've ever forgotten when going hunting?



## Pencarnan-miniatures (22 December 2011)

Me and my mum where discussing this on the way to the meet this morning.. my worst one was my bridle.. Not a lot could have been achieved without it!!.. So just for fun and out of interest, What have you forgotten?


----------



## Molasses (22 December 2011)

As a put-upon hunt groom who's boss used to step from breakfast table to driving seat of lorry (i'd been up for hours feeding/mucking/plaitting lalala) I did once not load his horse and let him drive off in an empty lorry. 

In my defence that incident was incahoots with his wife and the rest of the yard and he never lived it down once he arrived at the hunt and put the ramp down....to NO HORSE
He always made the effort after that to at the very least check if he had a horse and occassionally help with loading


----------



## Django Pony (22 December 2011)

Molasses said:



			As a put-upon hunt groom who's boss used to step from breakfast table to driving seat of lorry (i'd been up for hours feeding/mucking/plaitting lalala) I did once not load his horse and let him drive off in an empty lorry. 

In my defence that incident was incahoots with his wife and the rest of the yard and he never lived it down once he arrived at the hunt and put the ramp down....to NO HORSE
He always made the effort after that to at the very least check if he had a horse and occassionally help with loading

Click to expand...

Hahaha! Awesome!


----------



## LizzieJ (22 December 2011)

Saddle  I hunted all day bareback and I was on gate duty! Luckily I was still doing MGA so vaulting on a 16hh wasn't too difficult but I didn't half ache for days afterwards!

Actually the worst thing I've forgotten was gloves on a very cold, wet day up on the hill.  It was Christmas eve and I had a two hour hack home, my mum had to untack the horse for me!


----------



## Pencarnan-miniatures (22 December 2011)

Molasses - HAHAHA... I actually said to my mum "Do you reckon anyone ever forgot there horse?" Brilliant  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## L&M (22 December 2011)

I once drove of the yard with no breeches on!! In my defence I was wearing white thermals and am easily confused....!


----------



## Deefa (22 December 2011)

My girth and bit! on the same day! Luckily managed to beg and borrow from people there, glad they were organised!


----------



## TwoPair (22 December 2011)

Hat! 

Got to a BE event minus a bridle and breastplate, and xc schooling without stirrups or girth.


----------



## Judgemental (22 December 2011)

Every day I hunt, I forget my sanity and self-preservation.

With both I simply would not hunt.

Most of my friends are fundamentally insane too and have very little sence of self-preservation either.

The one thing I have never fogotton, is to have a good breakfast, 'it might be one's last'.

3 x poached eggs, 2 x toast, 1 x toast and generous portion of thick cut marmalade, 1 x small coffee at least!


----------



## BombayMix (22 December 2011)

We always travel tacked up to save the problem of forgotten tack...I always forget to have a wee before leaving!!


----------



## flower08 (22 December 2011)

my way back to the box!! 

i use to be hunt staff and one day had to follow for a bit until got the chance to change horses, the change was very quick and the hunt was long gone before id even climed aboard the tired 1st horse, i looked around and thought s*** which way did i come!!!  

i did find my way back though   eventually!!

oopppss just re-read the, title, i thought it said forgotten when hunting, sorry, too much wine! lol


----------



## JenHunt (22 December 2011)

I've forgotten my girth before... fortunately someone had a spare in their wagon that fitted my horse/saddle. would be stuffed now as I have a close contact saddle and short girth!

I do know someone who loaded their horse (tacked up) into the trailer. got into the truck and drove off.... got 3miles down the road before realising the trailer hadn't been hitched up!  poor horse was stood in the trailer on the yard looking mighty confused!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (22 December 2011)

Every time I go out I forget my brain... Wednesday was a prime example of such insanity as I hurtled ourselves towards many a large hedge 
Always forget to eat breakfast= I always come home rather drunk as whiskey/port/gin/vodka on empty stomach is lethal!


----------



## VoR (23 December 2011)

My age! Thankfully my body reminds me of it at the end of every day when I have to buck up the courage to dismount!!!!


----------



## justforfun (23 December 2011)

Curb chain- had a major brake failure as a result.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (24 December 2011)

One of my liveries called me to say he had a sick cow and was waiting for the vet so he might not be able to hunt. 
I told him I would leave his horse tacked and ready, all he would have to do was to load it. If he wasn't going to hunt he would go and untack it.

He arrived at the meet just as we were moving off - I stopped to help him and the idiot had not loaded the horse!


----------



## DaisyDoll (25 December 2011)

Once went to meet a friend with absolutely no tack, had to go all the way back home and get it


----------



## Queenbee (25 December 2011)

never actually forgotten anything but last time I went out eb's was on the second ring of her gag... I swore I would never ride her on that again!  So I have NOT forgotten to put it on the last hole for tomorrow...  I am however feeling very sorry with myself... I have just found my zip on one of my long boots is broken with no hope of fixing it and no one to borrow boots off I have to go hunting tomorrow in jod boots and black chaps  I also can't find my hip flask

I have at competitions forgotten all sorts of things from hats, girths, jackets etc...


----------



## CrazyMare (26 December 2011)

At a show, I forgot my girth....luckily there was a tack stand, and I managed to get one.

Forgot my curb reins out cubbing - first put one rein on just the curb and nearly got a broken nose, so managed to borrow a set of reins - full size on a 13.1h pony!!


----------

